# Best mechanic and best fitter-- North Jersey?



## kpny1

After 10 years on an old faithful steel ride, I picked up a like-new BMC carbon frame on eBay at a great price. Now it's time to build up my dream bike. I am getting mostly new components online and a handful of parts from my soon-to-be old bike (pedals, seat, etc--parts that were upgraded recently and fit my feet and butt well).

So I'd like to get help in two stages: best mechanic for the bike build and best fitter once it's built. (one place would be ideal). 

Goal here is more quality than price, as I've saved a bundle by online shopping, and I've waited a long time for this. Live in Montclair -- willing to drive. 

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## psycleridr

Marty's in Montclair is a good shop. If not try Strictly Bicycle in Fort Lee.


----------



## ridingred

Cyclesport. Park Ridge in Bergen County.


----------



## RideAddict

I really like Charlie (owner) of Kopp's Cycle in Princeton. I know it's not North Jersey but he did a great fit for my wife. He also can build wheels and he'll never sell you stuff you don't need.


----------



## jmoryl

psycleridr said:


> Marty's in Montclair is a good shop. If not try Strictly Bicycle in Fort Lee.


Do you mean Marty's in Morristown? 

Otherwise, I have no opinion: I do my own work, but when I have had something done in NNJ, I've been gobsmacked at the cost.


----------



## psycleridr

jmoryl said:


> Do you mean Marty's in Morristown?
> 
> Otherwise, I have no opinion: I do my own work, but when I have had something done in NNJ, I've been gobsmacked at the cost.


My bad. Yes in Morristown. OP is close. As mentioned Strictly is really good shop as well and always has some great eye candy


----------



## nismosr

lets built that baby up, I have a BMC myself that I put together myself. if I have to recommend one, High Gear Cyclery in Millburn look for Nick Burton.


----------



## NJBiker72

Check out Hilltop in Summit. New shop. Most of the guys that had long been at jay's in Westfield. Sam is great but so are the other guys.


----------



## Matt927

Jason at Halter's Cycles in Monmouth Junction.

It is central Jersey but worth the drive.


----------



## jsedlak

psycleridr said:


> Marty's in Montclair is a good shop. If not try Strictly Bicycle in Fort Lee.


+1

Disclaimer: I ride for Team Marty's. Been going their since 2008.

John & Adam at Marty's of MoTown are quick, professional and willing to work with you (instead of just telling you what you need). They handle 98% of the work on my bikes (Venge, SpeedConcept, etc).

The Morristown store can set you up with a full BG fit as well, which I prefer. Ask for Dave K, or Jesse to set you up.


----------



## tednugent

I'll have to throw in Marty's in randolph also. I waste a lot of their time before I buy something. 

if you want full BG fit...morristown...otherwise a basic fit from Rob 

join the "team Marty's" and you get a jersey and 15% off parts... which means I rarely buy online

rob built up a tubeless wheelset for my MTB

Yukon does most of the work on my MTB

Marc does most of the work on the road bike

Danny is an insane roadie.

ps...I think Cycleworks John works at the Morristown store


----------



## lul77

i haven't done a fit there but i know ridgewood cycle has that computer video fitting option. i think normal fit is 75 and the retul (sp?) is 250?


----------



## tednugent

the BG Fit at MoTown is, iirc $300

Mo info:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/hub/bgfit


----------



## Cujo25

Strictly Bicycles in fort lee, great shop


----------



## Bee-an-key

Gardner at Clinton Bicycle Shop. No eye candy, no bike porn. NJ's smallest, one man bike shop. A mechanic who fixes problems other's can not. Works on many national champs bikes but will never talk about it. No fancy fitting tools to charge you for, been doing it by eye since the '70's.


----------



## AlanE

Bee-an-key said:


> Gardner at Clinton Bicycle Shop. .


+1. Gardner is my go-to guy for anything I don't want to attempt myself. He is always busy, so I suggest that you schedule an appointment with him rather than just dropping off a bike for repairs, that way you should get same day service. 

For the record, I am not one of those national champs.


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse

John and Crew at Cosmicwheel ridgefield park.

Even at his busiest day, he made time to fit me in.


----------



## thegock

*In Summit*

ask for Fivehead


----------



## nickt30

*No smoke & mirrors.....*



Bee-an-key said:


> Gardner at Clinton Bicycle Shop. No eye candy, no bike porn. NJ's smallest, one man bike shop. A mechanic who fixes problems other's can not. Works on many national champs bikes but will never talk about it. No fancy fitting tools to charge you for, been doing it by eye since the '70's.


this sounds like a winner!!!


----------



## AlanE

Bee-an-key said:


> Works on many national champs bikes but will never talk about it..


I was picking up my bike after a few repairs the other day and was chatting with Gardner about the movie Premium Rush. He was telling me how he used to ride with Nelson Vails - I had never heard of him, had to look him up.


----------



## jdgang

+ whatever for John's @ marty's in MoTown.

John is a wizard when it comes to wrenching bikes, been doing it for years and Marty's is good peoples. As for the fitting I could not recommend anybody for that.


----------



## AlanE

AlanE said:


> I was picking up my bike after a few repairs the other day and was chatting with Gardner about the movie Premium Rush. He was telling me how he used to ride with Nelson Vails - I had never heard of him, had to look him up.


Speaking of Nelson Vails
Nelson Vails Documentary Teaser - YouTube

Something to look forward to.


----------



## tednugent

redfox1939 said:


> New Jersey is the second most populated state in the US. With so many people living there, one would think that finding auto service center could be done by just asking those around you. You can try the service of Auto MD,visit there site.


if you have a German car....

highly recommend Redline Speedworx in Washington, NJ


----------



## dnmoss

Sherry at Strictly Bicycles is the best fitter in NJ. Chad Butts in NYC is also very good, but that's not North Jersey


----------



## Not-So-Fast

*Carrera*

Carrera in Glen Rock, Mechanic Juan rocks.


----------



## bdznepojr

*Hello gd am everyone, im glad to here having a best mechanic here in nnj.*

Hi there, im frm nj and im glad to here that we have a best mechanic in the area.


----------



## bdznepojr

Maybe your the solution to my problem.


----------



## bdznepojr

*Expert in carbon frame repairs*

Hi guys im frm kenilworth nj. Im looking for someone familiar in vintage carbon bike?
A man sell his bike to me in a garage sale., an old LOOK KG96 the first carbon bike in 1986.
My problem is I cannot take off the seat post, headset, crank etc for cleaning.
The bike was seriously stocked for many years and im hesitate to give force to just loosen the parts, the frame may be damaged. Maybe someone can suggest what to do with it, what kind of lubricant to use.. All the parts are good. Campy crankset, seatpost, headset . Dura ace brakes etc.
Thank you


----------



## bdznepojr

*Carbon bike repair shop*

Or did somebody can suggest a carbon bike repair shop in nnj. Thanks a lot


----------

